# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## saali90 (17. Mai 2012)

Hey, 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen falls ich von ihnen einen Gästepass bekommen würde. Denn mein Notebook ist nicht gerade das leistungsfähigste und daher möchte ich erstmal die Performance testen. Auf Wunsch, falls ich mir Diablo 3 auch zulegen werde, erhalten sie natürlich im Gegenzug einen Gästepass zurück.

MFG saali90


----------

